# RC2 and Nascar



## BlackBandits (Mar 25, 2005)

Is there any chance that Johnny Lightning/RC2 will do Nascar bodies for either thunderjets or Xtractions?

I see that RC2 has Licensing agreements with Nascar, so why not do nascar bodies for thunderjets and xtractions?


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

BlackBandits said:


> I see that RC2 has Licensing agreements with Nascar, so why not do nascar bodies for thunderjets and xtractions?


I agree and think its inane that they haven't. I can get a currrent 1:64 Nascar diecast for 6 bucks at Nascar.com, so licensing can't be that expensive. Plus they could do the entire lineup using only 3 body styles. 

I guess it depends on rc2's long range plans for slots. (which everyone can really only speculate on.) 

Time will tell.

Trev


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Xt Nascars*

I'm not a NASCAR guy, but I would like to see a Nascar set of XT's. I think they would pull some of that crowd into slots. RC2 could not only have them in hobby shops, but send some to the various Nascar events for purchase. 

It would be a nice then-and-now set to go with the vintage AFX Nascar stockers. Plus the signature Playing Mantis car needs some company.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I'm not that big into NASCAR, but I would definitely buy a few NASCAR slot cars. It would be cool if they even produced some new bodies on pullback chassis.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm guessing that there are still some problems to overcome with some of the sponsors and the age groups of the potential buyers/racers. Wallace, Earnhardt and Marlin have beer companies as their primary sponsors and that may keep those cars from showing up as accurately depicted slot car bodies. Some of the Roush cars have hard liquor sponsors. Then there's Morgan Shepard and his Racing With Jesus paint job. That would probably offend someone, unfortunately. It's a shame these issues have to be issues. I'd love to see those bodies on X-Tractions, with stock car wheels instead of the mags on the previous X-Tractions. They'd have the quantities to be able to go with new wheels.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Don't forget- plastic injection and die-cast foundry are two different methods. The molds don't interchange. Seems easy to imagine but not so. The ink stamping machines are probably similar.

Everybody always talks about licensing issues. Does anyone here really know anything about these negotiations?


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I definetly think that if they started doing NASCAR,it would give the hobby a big shot in the arm.For slot racing,and for people who collect them just becasue they are NASCAR.

Could be a good thing.And I would love to see some of the NASCAR cars of the '69's and '70's done.

Mike


----------



## JDogg (Dec 10, 2004)

I am a big NASCAR fan and I think if they did this that it would get my dad back into racing. I would love to see them do it.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Slott V said:


> Don't forget- plastic injection and die-cast foundry are two different methods. The molds don't interchange. Seems easy to imagine but not so. The ink stamping machines are probably similar.
> 
> Everybody always talks about licensing issues. Does anyone here really know anything about these negotiations?


Agreed on the first point, but still, if they've already got the licensing for die cast, and selling them at 5 or 6 bucks each, then licensing for slots shouldn't be too much of an issue. ABout the beer logo thing I have no idea, but if they can classify die cast as a collectible then they should be able to do it with slots too....not like they're gonna sell in Toys R Us anyway.

I know very little about licensing except for a pretty decent artilce I read in a modeling (non slot) magazine, about how auto manufacturers are getting a lot more persnickety about unlicensed models. At one time if a company wanted to make a model of a Camaro, more often than not GM would just look the other way. Not so anymore. Likewise NASCAR licensing is more complex because of how many levels you have to go through to get the OK.

The race team has to say OK, then get its fee. Repeat with the driver. Then repeat with the car manufacturers whose body you'll use, then pay the fee. Then repeat with the sponsors, sometimes many of them, cuz you're reproducing their logos etc. The gist of the article as far as Nascar goes was that Nascar stuff is gonna get a bit more expensive, (but still not out of reach) and overall they'll probably make less of them, focusing their products on sure-fire product selling guys like Dale Jr, Tony Stewart, Jeff Gordon, and less on the marginal guys....which is a bit of a bummer. 

Anyway, thats all I have to add. If they can do it with diecast then they can do it with slots. Lifelike is already doing it.

Trev


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I guess the days of thinking it as free advertising is over with and I'm so tired of this politically correct BS with sponsors of items or issues that offend. Heck I'm sure we are all offended by something. If we applied that logic across the board, i'd hate to think what this country would be like. Guess Russia of old would be a possible example or even Nazi Germany. Okay, I'll get off the box now. Thanks for letting me vent. rr


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

At Lightning Fest 03 I showed a pullback blue Roadrunner that I applied Richard Petty decals to an employee of Johnny Lightning. I said this is one car I'd like to see them produce. He said it would be great but, Petty wants 20%. But now RC2 may do something with it I hope. Randy.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there,

20%!! Whoa !

I guess when you're the KIng that's what it takes to keep the castle! 

Cheers..


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

A/FX Nut said:


> At Lightning Fest 03 I showed a pullback blue Roadrunner that I applied Richard Petty decals to an employee of Johnny Lightning. I said this is one car I'd like to see them produce. He said it would be great but, Petty wants 20%. But now RC2 may do something with it I hope. Randy.


This is probably why most of the "real" race cars are not replicated.
RC2/JL should just make up some drivers like they did with their TJet Fairlane and the driver "Smokey Hughs"...
Heck, I bet just about all of us here would let RC2 put our names on the cars...
Wouldn't that be a hoot..:lol: 
Scott


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*just an observation:*

All of the LL NASCAR slots that I have do not have driver's names on them. All My Tyco/Mattels do though.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> All of the LL NASCAR slots that I have do not have driver's names on them. All My Tyco/Mattels do though.


That's interesting. I admit I haven't seen any of the Lifelikes up close, but from what I saw the paintjobs were pretty accurate, though the bodies themselves seemed odd shaped. Maybe some would care, but it don't matter to me if the car actually bears the drivers name. I already know who drives the Lowes number 48 without it being on the car.

As far as the Richard Petty and 20% goes, it may be true or it may not. I'd take that with a grain of salt. I'm not doubting that AFXNut had the conversation...but who knows where said employee got his info. Anyway, if ya go over to NASCAR.com, the Petty enterprises die casts cost the same as everyone else's, and in some cases cheaper. 



Noddaz said:


> This is probably why most of the "real" race cars are not replicated.
> RC2/JL should just make up some drivers like they did with their TJet Fairlane and the driver "Smokey Hughs"...
> Heck, I bet just about all of us here would let RC2 put our names on the cars...
> Wouldn't that be a hoot..
> Scott


I'd be up for that! Just produce the damn body styles, I can paint and decal the rest.


Trev


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I guess it depends on rc2's long range plans for slots. (which everyone can really only speculate on.)


True ... but it's still the biggest gotcha. If they aren't making slot cars then the NASCAR licensing costs don't matter. RC2 is only committed to 3 more TJet and 3 more XT releases through '06 and then it's - who knows? How many of the 2 or 3 PM employees that RC2 kept around are keeping the slot car lines alive? How long will Tom stay around with that huge bucket of money to spend?

Licensing IS a major issue with these cars both from the added cost and final approval standpoint. The relatively low production numbers compared to diecast, the limited retail channel (if you can't buy it in Wal-Mart it's not a major player), and the fact that RC2 isn't a slot car company by design all add to the uncertainty. I don't think RC2 stepped in to get PM's slot cars, they bought PM to boost market share in the diecast arena. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

another thing to think about is that rc 2 does not have track so they cant make up raceing sets to sell also something to think about and there is only one company that is truely makeing ho slot car track right now in the us


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*True, But....*

I'm sure there's a very drawn out, complicated that would be undertaken to do this, but maybe RC2 can buyout the Tyco slot track line Mattel. That would give them the stuff they'd need to make track. Tyco/Mattel track is very good, and the main reason people like Tomy better is the 15" curves they make. Maybe RC2 may want to resurrect (sp?) this track, giving them a chance to create sets to sell.


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

> I think if they did this that it would get my dad back into racing.


My son knows me well! I had been involved with HOs in one way or another since 1968 until about 3 years ago. I had gotten involved with a racing organization in the northern part of the state and after the first year I was all but completely turned off from racing. I tried racing inline cars but found the politics to be even worse. I gave jdogg some of my stuff and sold the rest. 

Recently I have been seriously considering routing a 6 lane oval and begin racing pancake cars again. I'vee been looking for a good source of NASCAR decals, good decals that don't cost an arm and a leg. Especially ones of yesteryear.

If RC2 decides to release a line of NASCAR bodies, I will be ready for a few cases!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I have purchased decals from several different places and I am Happy with them all

Pattos - ' Alps Printer decals, several cars per sheet good price and shipping is also excellent from Australia.

 http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html 

Jays race Place - excellent silkscreen decals 

 http://www.jaysraceplace.com/ 

HO-Custom - a combination of Patto's Decals and the same manufacture as Jays excellent selection

 http://www.hocustom.com - not working for some reason.

Also not NASCAR but excellent decals Radical Decals

 http://www.radicaldecals.com/index.html 

Now these are more expensive but worth every penny . Check out RRR Vintage NASCAR sheets and other decals he has

 http://www.ho-slotcars.com/ 

Oops almost forgot MEV now sells his decals they are very nice decals for Vintage NASCARS also

 http://www.tjets.com/ 


Also ther is a new person makinhg decals that I have only had some feedback from a NASCAR modeler in AZ. I don't think he has aweb site yet but here is one of his.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5966163340&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW 

Roger Corrie


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for the links Roger. Do you have any new bodies posted on your site yet? I am eagerly waiting for a Maverick or two!!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

co_zee said:


> Thanks for the links Roger. Do you have any new bodies posted on your site yet? I am eagerly waiting for a Maverick or two!!


 I was playing with the Maverick Last night. If you don't mind modeling I have two rejects that have thin spots on the inside that can be filled.

enail me at [email protected]

Roger Corrie


----------

